
There is something strange about universe scientists find after mapping cosmos - aluket
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/universe-map-dark-matter-homogenous-kids-standard-model-einstein-a9647186.html
======
raxxorrax
Couldn't a quicker rate of expansion explain the missing "clumping"?

------
ncmncm
We are in it. That's pretty strange.

